# wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch



## noroc (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich so am Main sitze und die spaziergänger und auch andere Angler "mich besuchen"  und fragen ob ich denne schon was gefangen habe, und ich diese Frage mit "Nein, noch nicht" beantworte, oder " Ne, bin grad erst gekommen (Definition: grad erst=2-3h) "   , kommt meist die rückantwort :

" Aber ein paar Barsche werden wohl gebissen haben " 

Das habe ich so oft gehört das ich schon fast in nen 1er Haken beißen könnte  #q   .

Nun, bis jetzt habe ich nur ein paar kleine (3-4cm) Barsche gefangen, einen der war 13cm und biß auf nen 7cm Köfi , und einen schönen mit 19cm der beim einholen des Köder's auf Wurm biß.

Also alles in allem : reine zufallstreffer, und viiiiieeeel zu mikrig!

Obwohl der Main bei Gemünden voll damit sein soll!

Was würdet ihr als Montage und Köde vorschlagen!

GRUSS

NOROC
P.S. mit Köfis hatte ich bis jetzt immer schlechte Erfahrung auch beim AAl angeln!


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Probiers doch mal mit Spinner umd Wobbler, gufis usw...
Selbst an meinem ersten angeltag an der saar hab ich in 3h drei barsche von über 30cm rausgeholt... Nicht immer nur Würmer probieren, das bringts auch nicht. suche dir auf jeden Fall sehr schwer zugängliche Plätze, da stehen die Barsche oft en masse...
auf jeden Fall auch deine abngelstellen ausloten und die Fische in hafenbecken suchen...
Ich könnte dir jetzt seitenweise tips geben, is mir aber zu viel arbeit, weil hier schon fast alles zum Barsch gesagt wurde, gib für die restl. infos den Begriff "Barsch" in die Suchfunktion ein...
Da haste dann ALLES!!!!!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## fischkopf (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Ich würde auch nen Spinner vorschlagen.


----------



## DinkDiver (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Also ich würd dir zwei Techniken vorschlagen:
1. Schwimmerangeln: Dazu würde ich einen Durchlaufschwimmer mit ca. 5 gramm Tragkraft verwenden. Haken für den anfang 6 oder 4 wenn nur kleine gehen kannst du bis auf 2 raufgehen. Als Köder fetter TAuwurm. Wenn du Probleme hast mit vielen mikri-Barschen nimm besser kleine Köderfische mit 5 bis 10 cm.

2. Grundangeln oder Zupfen. Dazu nimm eine einfache laufblei montage mit einem Birnenblei gewicht kommt auf die Strömung an. Haken wie bei Schwimmer. Köder auch allerdings kannst du hier auch ganz gut Maden einsetzten. Mit dieser Methode kannst du stationär oder zupfend angeln.


----------



## Buntbarsch (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Hab meine (grösseren) Barsche bisher immer mit Wurm und KöFi gefangen, hab aber auch noch nix anderes auf barsch ausprobiert!
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## robertb (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Bei uns gehen grelle Mepps (gelb) ganz gut. Bin erst beim Zanderfischen darauf gekommen als ein relativ kleiner Flussbarsch einen 5er Mepps voll inhaliert hatte. Damit fange ich regelmässig meine Barsche. Die grössten 36 und 40 cm gingen allerdings auf Wurm bzw. Köfi.


----------



## DinkDiver (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Was sag ich Wurm und Köfi


----------



## Angler505 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Hallo,
kleinere Barsche fange ich meist auf Würmer, wenn ich gezielt den grösseren nachstelle nutze ich meist kleine Shads in grellen Farben, diese Erfahrung habe ich bein Zanderfischen gesammelt, da ich bei einer Sitzung mehere grosse BArsche aber keine Zander gefangen habe.
mfg
Friedel


----------



## Pickerfan (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Ich weiss nicht ob es bei Dir klappt aber Sbiro und Tauwurm fängt ganz gut.


----------



## dirk an (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Also ich habe meine meisten Barsche mit einem Messingfarbenden Mepps Blinker gefangen. Rote Punkte im Blatt.


----------



## Buntbarsch (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Ich hab auch mal nen  barsch (so 25-30cm) an 2 Maden(!!!!!!) gefangen. wollte eigentlich KöFis haben! Aber das ist auf jeden Fall ne Ausnahme.
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Hi noroc ! 
Ich fange meine Barsche so: 

Ich binde nur einen Wirbel an die Hauptschnur daran kommt dann ein feines Stahlvorfach mit einem kleinen Köderfisch drauf, ich lass die Montage dann einfach in ruhigeren Bereichen ganz langsam abtreiben .. 
Ergebnis sieht dann so aus:


----------



## jole (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

ich kann dir nur empfelen probiers aus mit den methoden isch klar des es mit köderfisch wohl anm besten gehen wird aber probiers mal mit nem 

   nuggi hegene     #: 

hier am see gehen se wie verückt darauf !!!:z :z :z :z 


cao jole


----------



## CyTrobIc (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*



			
				Angler505 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kleinere Barsche fange ich meist auf Würmer, wenn ich gezielt den grösseren nachstelle nutze ich meist kleine Shads in grellen Farben, diese Erfahrung habe ich bein Zanderfischen gesammelt, da ich bei einer Sitzung mehere grosse BArsche aber keine Zander gefangen habe.
> mfg
> Friedel



moin, was sind shads ?

und wie bekommt ihr bei kleinern Barschen die inhalieren haken wieder raus, oder wie verhindert ihr das diese beissen ?


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Gummifische


----------



## CyTrobIc (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

ahh ok


----------



## banan (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

sag ich doch,wer beim zupfen keine Barsche fängt sollte nachsehen ob sein Haken noch dran ist.Gruß,banan


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Ich angle auf Kapitale Barsche mit Wurm oder mit Köderfisch , an der Pose oder Gezupft über dem Grund. Als erstes fängst du dir einen Köderfisch schneidest dir da nen kleinen Fetzten ab und machst den an nem 6er Haken fest , dann befestigst du auf der Hauptschnurr ein 4-5g Blei und Zupfst das über den Grund , wenn sich bei dieser Methode nichts tun sollte , dann ist die Stelle , die du dir gesucht hast nicht mit Barschen gesegnet. Also Platzwechsel und dann Petri Heil !!!!


----------



## Hefti (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Moin noroc

Ich angel in der Ems auf Barsch und benutze ausschließlich 10-12 cm lange Gummifische von Kopyto.Dadurch habe ich zwar nicht so viele Bisse wie mit einem Spinner,dafür war aber auch noch kein Barsch unter 35 cm.Es lohnt sich da die größeren Barsche leicht zu filetieren sind und einfach lecker schmecken.

MfG
Hefti##


----------



## rudlinger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Streamer!!! Besonders die Bunten!! Voll geil! Freu mich schon auf den Dezember, geht wieder voll ab!!!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: wie fang ich nen Flussbarsch*

Mit nem Tauwurm und nem ganz leichten Blei immer ganz fein zupfen.


----------

